# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > تولید و توسعه برنامه های Setup و Install > سوال: کدام ورژن به کارم میاد (کمک فوری)

## طبیب دل

با سلام
من یه برنامه با سی شارپ نوشتم که بانک اطلاعاتیم sql 2005 کدوم ورژن install shield رو استفاده کنم که با بانک sql 2005 مشکل نداشته باشه؟

----------


## طبیب دل

> با سلام
> من یه برنامه با سی شارپ نوشتم که بانک اطلاعاتیم sql 2005 کدوم ورژن install shield رو استفاده کنم که با بانک sql 2005 مشکل نداشته باشه؟


 چرا کسی جواب نمیده؟ یعنی انقدر سخته یا چون زیادی ساده جواب نمیدن :لبخند گشاده!:  :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## far9090

IS  کلا با SQL مشکلی نداره . کلی هم امکانات بهت می ده . ترجیحا از  IS 2010 Premier و یا  2008 استفاده کن . سوالتون هم مشکلی نداشت . موفق باشید .

----------


## طبیب دل

> IS کلا با SQL مشکلی نداره . کلی هم امکانات بهت می ده . ترجیحا از IS 2010 Premier و یا 2008 استفاده کن . سوالتون هم مشکلی نداشت . موفق باشید .


 ممنون از توجهتون 
من از IS 2008 استفاده کردم ولی جایی نداره که sql2005 رو براش تعریف کنم تا مثل sql2000 engine رو نصب کنه میشه بگید sql2005 رو چطور میشه همراه با نصب برنامه در سیستم مقصد نصب کرد و چطور باید فایل بانکم رو attach کنم؟

----------

